# 2010 Promotional Exam



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I personally did not take it this year, but it seems that the rate of failure has been astronomical. As of right now, I only know two guy on my job who have passed, that being said they passed in the low 70's. Are the rest of you hearing pretty much the same thing?


----------



## 269 (Oct 2, 2008)

I got an 87 but I have heard of mostly very low scores or failures.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

I didn't take it, but of the 10 or so at my dept that took it, 3 passed, and the scores were 72, 74, and 75. They had a different company make it this time I believe.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Cpt. Clemente, where are you when they need you:redcarded::redcarded::redcarded:

If you have to ask who he is, I'm sorry.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow, that must have been one badass test. Beware of the silent ones. They sometimes are the ones that score high.

---------- Post added at 19:21 ---------- Previous post was at 19:20 ----------



263FPD said:


> Cpt. Clemente, where are you when they need you:redcarded::redcarded::redcarded:
> 
> If you have to ask who he is, I'm sorry.


Never heard of the guy.....:wink_smile:


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

I've heard rumors, and we all know how reliable those are (see: Next Rtt thread, haha) that the Mass Chiefs are pushing HRD for a new promotion exam for this October for everyone, due to the huge failure rate. We'll see.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

At $250.00 a pop, I am sure the HRD will only be too happy to hold another test.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Completely different than any other promotional exam and definitely the most difficult. I never got lower than an 83 on any of them and I failed this one.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

cc3915 said:


> Beware of the silent ones. They sometimes are the ones that score high.


Another Carlinism.....

"It's the Quiet ones ya' gotta watch!" People say this about violent criminals - a guy gets arrested and they bring out his/her neighbor for an interview and they tell the newscaster that he/she was always very quiet...and someone in the crowd says, "Well....it's the QUIET ones ya' gotta watch!" This sounds like a very dangerous assumption to me! I'll bety you anthing, that while you're watching a quiet one....a noisy one will F**KIN' KILL YOU!!!! Let's say you're in a bar and som guy is in a booth reading a book, quietly, and not bothering anyone...and another guy is bangin' a machette on the bar screaming, "I'll kill the next f**kin' guy that comes in here!!!!" WHO YA' GONNA WATCH????


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

cc3915 said:


> Wow, that must have been one badass test. Beware of the silent ones. They sometimes are the ones that score high.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 19:21 ---------- Previous post was at 19:20 ----------
> 
> ...


There are the silent ones, but this year they are walking around, looking as if some one shit in their cheerios. It will be slim pickings for our Chief this year. Wouldn't be surprised if he calls a new list come this Fall.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Most of the guys on my job failed also. I passed and should be somewhere second on the list.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

fra444 said:


> Most of the guys on my job failed also. I passed and should be somewhere second on the list.


Good, that extra $100 a week wsould buy lots of diapers for the baby.:wink_smile:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

263fpd said:


> good, that extra $100 a week wsould buy lots of diapers for the baby.:wink_smile:


damn it!!! You been talking to my wife!!?? Your trying to spend it before i even make it!!

Hahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

fra444 said:


> Most of the guys on my job failed also. I passed and should be somewhere second on the list.


Cograts sir. I think I remember you saying that you thought you blew it. Now to get some brass to retire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

cc3915 said:


> Cograts sir. I think I remember you saying that you thought you blew it. Now *to give the chief a handjob*.:redcarded:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FIFY

Sorry, FRA, I just couldn't resist


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

263FPD said:


> At $250.00 a pop, I am sure the HRD will only be too happy to hold another test.


You guys have to pay to take a promotional exam? And $250 to boot?

The stress of having to study all the months leading up to the test is bad enough but to have to pay that much to actually take the test is too much. That's unsat.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LA Copper said:


> You guys have to pay to take a promotional exam? And $250 to boot?
> 
> The stress of having to study all the months leading up to the test is bad enough but to have to pay that much to actually take the test is too much. That's unsat.


Pffft!!!

How do you think our governor pays for his islan vacations and new drapery for his office?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *cc3915*  Cograts sir. I think I remember you saying that you thought you blew it. Now *to give the chief a handjob*.:redcarded:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





263FPD said:


> FIFY
> 
> Sorry, FRA, I just couldn't resist


I was gonna say what that damn LM said below.


LawMan3 said:


> But I wouldn't put it past him 263.....this IS fra we're talking about here!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


damn you.... DAMN YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

